# Biking in Golden Gate Park



## TinyMan (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry if this isn't the right section for it - figure northern california section is the best place to ask this:

Apparently, Golden Gate Park will close off the inside to all cars, so that people can go on the streets all over the place. For cyclists though, are there any places to securely lock a bicycle (say I want to use the restroom or something), for obvious reasons? I don't have a cycling partner or anything to watch my bike for me. Also, is there a preferred type of lock there, such as a U-Lock, chain, or rabid guard weasel?

Also, for parking, do you need to park on Fulton, Lincoln, or Stanyan (if there is parking there? I've never gone cycling... well, here or anywhere else actually). I figure GG Park would be a nice place to start.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

only some of the park roads are closed on Sunday, though Saturday may be added (don't know the current status on this)...anyway, it is a lot of fun checking out the scene when the roads are closed and the park is a good place to ride anytime. So far as parking goes, it is much easier the further west you go, or out at the beach itself. You definitely need a lock if your bike will be out of eyesight in the park, or in S.F. in general


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is what San Francisco Bicycle Coalition said about it:
"Celebrate new car-free space in Golden Gate Park! The section of JFK Drive between Tea Garden Drive (roughly 8th Ave.) and Transverse Drive (roughly 21st Ave.) is open for fun, safe recreation all day long on Saturdays, now through September"

It is only a portion of Golden Gate Park that will be closed to cars. Below is a map from the SF Comical that shows the Sunday closure. The Saturday closure is only from about the De Young to Transverse (so De Young to Kezar is open to cars):


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Car parking spaces near the park are extra hard to find on street closure days. You're better off riding your bike to the park on weekends.


----------



## TinyMan (Jan 26, 2007)

johnny99 said:


> Car parking spaces near the park are extra hard to find on street closure days. You're better off riding your bike to the park on weekends.


Since I live in San Jose... that could be kind of hard unfortunately. Maybe I can take a train near enough to the park and take my bike on it.. I'll have to look into that though. I don't know how that works.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

You could take Caltrain to downtown and then ride from there.

When you say first time rider, do you mean this is the first time you're riding for sport/recreation, or literally your first time on the bike?

Either way, you should be able to find better places to ride locally than GG park. It's nice if you live in SF, but not worth driving an hour or more to go to.


----------



## TinyMan (Jan 26, 2007)

SilasCL said:


> You could take Caltrain to downtown and then ride from there.
> 
> When you say first time rider, do you mean this is the first time you're riding for sport/recreation, or literally your first time on the bike?
> 
> Either way, you should be able to find better places to ride locally than GG park. It's nice if you live in SF, but not worth driving an hour or more to go to.


First time riding for sport. I've been bumping around on my old motobecane (and I mean, older than me) for about a year.

It should be right around an hour's drive, and actually most of my friends live in SF - so I often go up there on weekends as it is (I know only a couple people in SJ). Go in the morning, then spend the afternoon with people I know.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I live right across the street from GG park. If I were you, I wouldn't worry so much about which roads are open or closed on sundays, the whole park is pretty quiet. Just ride around, get lost a bit (some of the roads can be a bit confusing) and when you find yourself at the end, turn around and head back to the other end. There should be plenty of parking around the beach, so you could definitely start there.

If you're somewhere else in the city, you should be able to ride to the park without too much trouble. Go to 511.org and get the San Francisco bike map, that's a good starter.

It's a pretty nice place for a 10 mile loop, much more than that and you'll want to head south on the ocean or head over the GG bridge.


----------



## TinyMan (Jan 26, 2007)

SilasCL said:


> I live right across the street from GG park. If I were you, I wouldn't worry so much about which roads are open or closed on sundays, the whole park is pretty quiet. Just ride around, get lost a bit (some of the roads can be a bit confusing) and when you find yourself at the end, turn around and head back to the other end. There should be plenty of parking around the beach, so you could definitely start there.
> 
> If you're somewhere else in the city, you should be able to ride to the park without too much trouble. *Go to 511.org and get the San Francisco bike map, that's a good starter.*
> 
> It's a pretty nice place for a 10 mile loop, much more than that and you'll want to head south on the ocean or head over the GG bridge.


Thank you for the link SilasCL!


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> If you're somewhere else in the city, you should be able to ride to the park without too much trouble. Go to 511.org and get the San Francisco bike map, that's a good starter.


Actually, you guys should check out http://amarpai.com/bikemap/bikemap.html

This site provides point to point directions inside the city for biking, including taking in to account the steepness of the hills you are willing to go up and how bike friendly the route is.


----------

